# Sad day on Thunder Road...



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

Well the past few weeks, I have been scouting very hard on public land for the upcoming season. I have been tuning up all my calls and training the dog on a regular basis. I was getting very excited about the upcoming season...then it happened.

The girlfriend decided it was time to call it quits. 

I thought for sure she would at least make it through early season before realizing she wasnt as important as my dog, or boat, or decoys for that matter. Apparently she doesnt share the same passion for ducks as I do. She said things like "we dont spend time together" and "you dont do anything that I like to do"...something like that.

However, I wasnt really listening because there was a bigger issue at hand. 

A few days prior, she bought me an Echo XLT coco online, and was having it sent to her house. The call is set to arrive early next week. 

NOW HOW DO I MAKE SURE THAT CALL MAKES IT HOME SAFELY TO MY LANYARD!?!?!?!?

Btw, this is a true story...


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 6, 2012)

Dang, hate to hear that Thunder, good thing for you though is now you can get you one that will be ok with it. That is something I let my wife know while we were dating, I hunt, and I hunt a lot, she don't have much room to complain now.


As far as getting your call, just creep by her house everyday real slow like, and just stare at the front porch to see if the UPS man dropped it off. I would probably make a couple passed through just to make sure it isn't there.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Dang, hate to hear that Thunder, good thing for you though is now you can get you one that will be ok with it. That is something I let my wife know while we were dating, I hunt, and I hunt a lot, she don't have much room to complain now.
> 
> 
> As far as getting your call, just creep by her house everyday real slow like, and just stare at the front porch to see if the UPS man dropped it off. I would probably make a couple passed through just to make sure it isn't there.



String, she just couldnt handle to hail calls in the truck or eating flathead cats on "date" night. If you can find a girl who is happy with that, under 250 pounds, I have a ring waiting for her.

And for the duck call, I am thinking about burning a sick day and scoping the place out all day on Tuesday


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 6, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> String, she just couldnt handle to hail calls in the truck or eating flathead cats on "date" night. If you can find a girl who is happy with that, under 250 pounds, I have a ring waiting for her.




I hear ya bro, they sho don't make'em like they used too. Seems like most women these days want a man just a girly as they are.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I hear ya bro, they sho don't make'em like they used too. Seems like most women these days want a man just a girly as they are.



Well man I am at a loss then. My waders are so tight they look like skinny jeans! What else can I do!!!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 6, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well man I am at a loss then. My waders are so tight they look like skinny jeans! What else can I do!!!!!



Send her a doz. Red roses that always works. Make sure she gets them at work. They love that and all her coworkers will tell her to take you back. She might come back a lease long anoth to get the call.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 6, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Send her a doz. Red roses that always works. Make sure she gets them at work. They love that and all her coworkers will tell her to take you back. She might come back a lease long anoth to get the call.



Larry, Larry,Larry...you got it ALL WRONG man. He aint worried about her its the call man, the call.

Please tell me you got the dog in the split...


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds like man cuz. I feel ya!

Trying to figure if she's gonna stay around and make it thru another duck season or if I should throw her to the curb before so me an my real girl(the dog) can spend some quality time together. 


Haha. 

Good luck with the call. Wonder if you could call the post master and get it held at the PO and pick it up if it ain't in your name. Doubt it but he's liable to be a duck hunter and understand!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Larry, Larry,Larry...you got it ALL WRONG man. He aint worried about her its the call man, the call.
> 
> Please tell me you got the dog in the split...



How can I afford roses?!?!? I just bought a dozen new fusion mallards! 

And Jerry you know that Shelby always backs me up when it comes to women. He never liked her anyways! Haha


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

XJfire75 said:


> Sounds like man cuz. I feel ya!
> 
> Trying to figure if she's gonna stay around and make it thru another duck season or if I should throw her to the curb before so me an my real girl(the dog) can spend some quality time together.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm gettin the call. With or without a restraining order!


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 6, 2012)

If you publicly confess your love for labradoodles, I maybe could get you one for free...whats your mailing address?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> If you publicly confess your love for labradoodles, I maybe could get you one for free...whats your mailing address?



I'm not that desperate for calls or girls


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 6, 2012)

Me either but the difference is I got plenty of both... LOL I couldn't help but tempt you a little bit.. The thing about women is, they are a dime a dozen. Its finding that real, real, good one thats a little tricky but she'll come around. If my intuition serves me right about you, you are still young (like college age) and have plenty of time! Good hunting (everything). The offer above still stands...


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Me either but the difference is I got plenty of both... LOL I couldn't help but tempt you a little bit.. The thing about women is, they are a dime a dozen. Its finding that real, real, good one thats a little tricky but she'll come around. If my intuition serves me right about you, you are still young (like college age) and have plenty of time! Good hunting (everything). The offer above still stands...



A little older than college but still young. I appreciate the offer and if I don't get that call you can expect a labradoodle avatar and PM!!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 6, 2012)

We are probably about the same age then. Don't do it, don't fold, stay strong in your beliefs that they are mutts! I'd rather have my dignity than the "maybe" duck call...just my opinion...But then again they sure do sound sweet!


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats pretty sad. All over a Echo, she did you a favor.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 6, 2012)

You know what you really need? A woman that looks at you the same way your dog does when you put on camo and start throwing decoys in the boat. 

You know what, never mind. Those kind are just to hard to find. Just get another dog and it will happen every time.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 6, 2012)

Well now that you are single, when you are out of town you can go to the Waffle house, there are always women there that will cook you a good meal. Then you will still be glad your single, even though you told them your married.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 6, 2012)

Brian, 
  Brother they are out there, the good ones that is. Call or no call your better off. Who needs to end every hunting trip with a bunch of yapping in your ear when you get home. Problem is not that she doesn't enjoy it. Just that she doesn't understand how much you do. Find yourself one like that truly wants you to have your thing because she has hers. A self thinking woman that's not looking for a crutch or a shopping buddy and you got it made. A little hint women that grew up playing COMPETITIVE sports not recreational but sho nuff competitive sports are where it's at. They understand teamwork, they know the consept of working hard to achieve goals, they don't need you to rearrange the furniture but appreciate it when you choose to help. They have that fire inside to fight like a champ and you'll feel like you just went 10 rounds after you make up. Don't give up bro they are out there. No need to settle even if it cost you a call.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep, you got the sickness bad.  After about 20 years, you might learn to balance family life and hunting.  For instance, I am off with the family this weekend in the mountains.  Why you ask, because there are no birds and it is too hot to scout.

Just a tip, hail calling is for when you are in the truck alone!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 6, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well man I am at a loss then. My waders are so tight they look like skinny jeans! What else can I do!!!!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jul 6, 2012)

I know how you feel man, thats how I got my last EX girlfriend and prolly how I will get my next..

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 6, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> Brian,
> Brother they are out there, the good ones that is. Call or no call your better off. Who needs to end every hunting trip with a bunch of yapping in your ear when you get home. Problem is not that she doesn't enjoy it. Just that she doesn't understand how much you do. Find yourself one like that truly wants you to have your thing because she has hers. A self thinking woman that's not looking for a crutch or a shopping buddy and you got it made. A little hint women that grew up playing COMPETITIVE sports not recreational but sho nuff competitive sports are where it's at. They understand teamwork, they know the consept of working hard to achieve goals, they don't need you to rearrange the furniture but appreciate it when you choose to help. They have that fire inside to fight like a champ and you'll feel like you just went 10 rounds after you make up. Don't give up bro they are out there. No need to settle even if it cost you a call.



Your dead on Scotty. I'm just gonna take my time and the right one will show herself sooner or later.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Send her a doz. Red roses that always works. Make sure she gets them at work. They love that and all her coworkers will tell her to take you back. She might come back a lease long anoth to get the call.


Very good idea Larry. Just make sure that you spend less money on her than you could just buy the call yourself for!!!!


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 7, 2012)

just wait it out in the bushes like the creep you are, and when you see it delivered snatch it up?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 7, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Very good idea Larry. Just make sure that you spend less money on her than you could just buy the call yourself for!!!!



Ok, I retac my last post. Just order a new call.  Last Doz I sent cost  $145.00. 

Ok you can go on the internet, on  singles. Post this: 
I am looking for a women with all her teeth,
Duck boat, A Female Lab and decoys. Send Pictures of the boat,lab,and decoys.


----------



## ranger07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome story. Many o woman has been lost for the cause. I sure am lucky with the one I have. She's stuck around for 4 years and knows the drill.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, me too, 30yrs and going strong. But now I Have something new to help me out. Grandbaby, she is AWESOME.

But, I think Duck hunting is cheaper!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 7, 2012)

Went out fishing and scouting today to get my mind of things. Seeing a good amount of local ducks and geese did the trick. Definitely a sign from the lord that everything will works itself out!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 7, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> just wait it out in the bushes like the creep you are, and when you see it delivered snatch it up?



I'm always creepin son...you know that!


----------



## lxbowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't worry about that 1 call,if your girlfriend is like my wife, and she left, I could afford the whole product line Echo makes by opening day of duck season..


----------



## stick_slinger (Jul 8, 2012)

lxbowhunter said:


> Don't worry about that 1 call,if your girlfriend is like my wife, and she left, I could afford the whole product line Echo makes by opening day of duck season..



HAHA, x2 on that one.. Good call bud.

CJ


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 8, 2012)

lxbowhunter said:


> Don't worry about that 1 call,if your girlfriend is like my wife, and she left, I could afford the whole product line Echo makes by opening day of duck season..



Yeah I already have a couple dozen new deeks on the way


----------



## The Fever (Jul 8, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well the past few weeks, I have been scouting very hard on public land for the upcoming season. I have been tuning up all my calls and training the dog on a regular basis. I was getting very excited about the upcoming season...then it happened.
> 
> The girlfriend decided it was time to call it quits.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that bro!!! happened to me last year in september just before bow season. Girlfriend of several years told me it wouldnt work out any longer..I was first bummed out but with ample time spent in the woods and new hunting buddies meant I quickly forgot her and now I have one that appreciates the outdoors. In fact we are going to an archery shoot saturday and then we are going out in the boat and fishing and cooking something to eat on the sand bar....she is looking to get a bow and get out there with me...that being said...let me know if you need and man support....ill bring the duck calls and some old decoys that need to be restrung...


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Jul 9, 2012)

It could have been real bad, she might have wanted to go with you all the time, and than you would have to hear her ALL the time. Move on and buy your own call.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 9, 2012)

Sold my soul to the devil but I got the call. All I'm gOing to say is it was well worth it. What a call...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 9, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sold my soul to the devil but I got the call. All I'm gOing to say is it was well worth it. What a call...



LOL what a man will do for a duck call.


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 9, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> LOL what a man will do for a duck call.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 9, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> LOL what a man will do for a duck call.


Heck what a man will do to go hunting. I have to go on a cruise with my wife. But I quess after 30 yrs, she deserves it. I am A real lucky guy.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 9, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> If you publicly confess your love for labradoodles, I maybe could get you one for free...whats your mailing address?



I think labradoodles are God's gift to the family and to duck hunting.  I will never share my blind with another breed.  

Now, my Echo can be all mallard green and I would prefer a Timber


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 10, 2012)

fishndinty said:


> I think labradoodles are God's gift to the family and to duck hunting.  I will never share my blind with another breed.
> 
> Now, my Echo can be all mallard green and I would prefer a Timber



Do you really mean all that? I think you are maybe being a little animated.... I just see them as a good way to get your wife a cuddle capable dog that isn't completely worthless and can probably hunt alright and earn it's keep. I can't be feeding a worthless dog! 

But good news for you, im sold! whats your address and I'll work on it. Anybody else wanna confess thier love for labradoodles?


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 10, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Do you really mean all that? I think you are maybe being a little animated.... I just see them as a good way to get your wife a cuddle capable dog that isn't completely worthless and can probably hunt alright and earn it's keep. I can't be feeding a worthless dog!
> 
> But good news for you, im sold! whats your address and I'll work on it. Anybody else wanna confess thier love for labradoodles?



PM Sent!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 10, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sold my soul to the devil but I got the call. All I'm gOing to say is it was well worth it. What a call...



hahahahahah!  Good. For. You!  She won't even remember it was on the way anymore!  Just like a man getting the dog in a divorce.  It HAD to happen some way.  You made it happen. Cheers!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 10, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Heck what a man will do to go hunting. I have to go on a cruise with my wife. But I quess after 30 yrs, she deserves it. I am A real lucky guy.



You will never regret the cruise.  Best couples' vacation you can take.  Have fun!


----------

